# Medical Record Coder



## lizl (May 12, 2010)

CPC-H looking for a small hospital/medical facility to utilize her skills coding ER,
OB OP.  Have coded G.I., some radiology, sono, MRI, ancillary and other diagnostics.  Prefer working in the Dallas/Richardson/Garland, TX area.  Have 9.5 years experience.  You can reach me at lizl510@yahoo.com.


Liz Lundin


----------



## DoDCoder4You (May 13, 2010)

Please post this under Resumes


----------

